# Creaking sound from A3



## mirage2130 (Aug 3, 2007)

So I have a '15 A3 2.0T that I took delivery of in January 2015. I don't remember exactly when it started, but I can hear what I describe as an intermittent creaking sound coming from the front left of the car while driving very slowly over small bumps such as speed bumps or turning into a parking spot. The sound is not constant and only lasts for not even a second. It almost sounds like it is part of the suspension moving, but instead of being smooth, it isn't. Otherwise, the car is driving absolutely fine. When I brought the car to the dealer for its 15,000 mile service, I mentioned this and they said they would have a look but never heard the noise so they couldn't tell me what I was hearing. A few days later, I brought it back to the dealer because I was hearing it again intermittently. I drove with a tech and of course the car wasn't making the noise. Nevertheless, they kept the car over night and called the next day saying they hear nothing. The car made the noise again for me while driving off the lot but I have sort have been living with it. I made an appointment for this Friday at another Audi dealer to maybe get a second opinion. I'm getting tired of my girlfriend and others asking what the noise is while in my car. It's a little embarrassing that I have to try to explain away an unusual noise on my one year old Audi.

Has anyone experienced anything like this on their car?

I'm sorry for my poor description, I just can't come up with another way to describe it.


----------



## vayron333 (Sep 16, 2015)

my creaking sound was coming from the driver's seat and it was due to the seat belt bolt being very tight. I fix it by loosening the bolt a bit.


----------



## mirage2130 (Aug 3, 2007)

I actually also had a creaking coming from the passenger side seat that was caused by the exact thing you mentioned here. This is something a little different however, it is a little louder and sounds bigger...if that makes any sense at all.





vayron333 said:


> my creaking sound was coming from the driver's seat and it was due to the seat belt bolt being very tight. I fix it by loosening the bolt a bit.


----------



## CadiGTi (Mar 1, 2007)

Could it be the door seals? They have been an issue on my sister's 2015 A3 2.0 Prestige. Two dealer visits and some liberal applications of greasy Gummi Pfledge and the creaks are 95% resolved. Or at least we hope till the next warranty repair. 

When she originally had the issues, some one else posted that there were loose screws on the door panel power window switch cover plate (under the pastic plate) 

Now she tells me her doors are creaking bad in very cold weather (when opening and closing) (hopefully just needs grease). The car is a little over a year old and less than 7k miles. Biener Audi (NY) still has not fully resolved high speed noise. They did replace 1 bad wheel bearing which helped, but car is still very loud above 70mph. 

And the low oil light came on today (oil changed 3.5k miles ago at dealer). Nice car, but very high maintenance for a car with less than 7k miles that cost over $40k.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7172713-Door-Squeak&highlight=door+squeak


----------



## mirage2130 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I'll have to check this out. To me, it seems like it's coming from the front of the car but you never know I guess. 







CadiGTi said:


> Could it be the door seals? They have been an issue on my sister's 2015 A3 2.0 Prestige. Two dealer visits and some liberal applications of greasy Gummi Pfledge and the creaks are 95% resolved. Or at least we hope till the next warranty repair.
> 
> When she originally had the issues, some one else posted that there were loose screws on the door panel power window switch cover plate (under the pastic plate)
> 
> ...


----------



## davetez (Feb 4, 2016)

*Similar thing happened to me*

Mine was producing an annoying knock/clunk while driving over speed humps, road imperfections etc. I was convinced it was a mechanical issue so took it back to my dealer to investigate. We went for a test ride & the technician suggested that I should lower the window just a fraction to release it from the seals............. Silence!
He reckons its a noise caused by chemical contamination on the window (not door) seals from glossing agents used by car washing companies. He demonstrated the noise you get when you rub your dry finger & thumb together tightly till it "snaps!" to try & explain why the noise occurs. 
After a thorough clean, the car was returned & hasnt clunked since. I wouldnt have believed it without witnessing it with my own ears!
Try dropping the window slightly & see if you still get a noise.


----------



## mirage2130 (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll give this a try. I had to cancel my dealer appointment because of the weather we've been having here. Hopefully next week I can try your theory and if possible, schedule another appointment.


----------



## ugurbaklan (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi guys i had the same exam problem i use to hear sound like my a3s bottom was scraping on the floor from the front left then i took it to the dealership they said each car has swings in front of the suspension sometimes those sewings catch dust and dirt and makes sounds so they cleaned em up and oiled them all over and got rid of the noise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugurbaklan (Feb 12, 2016)

mirage2130 said:


> So I have a '15 A3 2.0T that I took delivery of in January 2015. I don't remember exactly when it started, but I can hear what I describe as an intermittent creaking sound coming from the front left of the car while driving very slowly over small bumps such as speed bumps or turning into a parking spot. The sound is not constant and only lasts for not even a second. It almost sounds like it is part of the suspension moving, but instead of being smooth, it isn't. Otherwise, the car is driving absolutely fine. When I brought the car to the dealer for its 15,000 mile service, I mentioned this and they said they would have a look but never heard the noise so they couldn't tell me what I was hearing. A few days later, I brought it back to the dealer because I was hearing it again intermittently. I drove with a tech and of course the car wasn't making the noise. Nevertheless, they kept the car over night and called the next day saying they hear nothing. The car made the noise again for me while driving off the lot but I have sort have been living with it. I made an appointment for this Friday at another Audi dealer to maybe get a second opinion. I'm getting tired of my girlfriend and others asking what the noise is while in my car. It's a little embarrassing that I have to try to explain away an unusual noise on my one year old Audi.
> 
> Has anyone experienced anything like this on their car?
> 
> I'm sorry for my poor description, I just can't come up with another way to describe it.


I think this is the problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirage2130 (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh this is really interesting and promising! I haven't been able to bring it back to the dealer yet, but I will certainly bring this up. Just to make sure I have it correct, they're called sewings?





ugurbaklan said:


> Hi guys i had the same exam problem i use to hear sound like my a3s bottom was scraping on the floor from the front left then i took it to the dealership they said each car has swings in front of the suspension sometimes those sewings catch dust and dirt and makes sounds so they cleaned em up and oiled them all over and got rid of the noise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

